# Some macro from my garden (I think musca domestica and araneus diadematus)



## Benjo255 (Sep 16, 2015)

Welcome C&C!
1.





2.




3.




4.


 

5.




6.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice series!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 16, 2015)

Well done - focus-stacking?


----------



## Benjo255 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you Jaca!
@tirediron: no. They're all free hand shooting. Aperture from 8 to 16 (different from photo to photo). I can give the exif if you want.


----------



## Crusty (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice shots.  I hate spiders but still can appreciate the skill to get the shot.

Dave


----------



## Benjo255 (Sep 16, 2015)

Crusty said:


> Nice shots. I hate spiders but still can appreciate the skill to get the shot.


I hate spiders too. But photographing them for me is a way of meditation. A way to connect to them. And overcome fear.


----------

